# Parking sensors - anyone fitted them?



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I was thinking of fitting rear parking sensors before I hit a bollard with my shiny new fender. 

Was thinking of this one www.speedsafe.co.uk/product.php?pg=brands&id=273 which just has a buzzer rather than having to worry about siting a visual indicator. Has anyone else fitted them or similar? Any problems and where's the easiest place to pick up the connections without pulling off too much trim?

(I don't want to be the first to take an electric drill to my car.  )


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought some off eBay.co.uk a while ago for 18 quid, but haven't fitted them yet. I have had the rear bumper off to fit a towbar though, and it was easy. If you get yourself a copy of the electronic service manual, everything is explained therein. Send me a personal message and I might be able to help you acquire a copy for the 2003-on model...

I am waiting 'till I get hold of some paint and lacquer and then I'll have a go at fitting mine (they're black, the car is Zinc). Don't be afraid of drilling holes. Make sure you use some masking tape. It will probably be a good idea to drill them with the bumper in position - having removed it to check what's behind and put it back in its place again.

If it goes well I'll post some pictures.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

18 quid makes £350 as a fitted Nissan option sound a bit silly. Assume they can't be so different in operation. Thanks, will have a peek on ebay. 

I'm not far from you btw. Will PM.


----------



## gilly (Dec 9, 2006)

i,ve got them factory fitted and there great.i would never buy a car without them now


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought a genuine Nissan set from e-bay. Worked a treat and very easy to fit . The only nasty bit is plucking up the courage to drill large holes in the bumper , other than that there are only 3 wires to connect.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought some from Ebay too as Sulfurman suggested. They're genuine Nissan but are also sold branded as 'Cobra' at a fraction of the price. Haven't got round to fitting them yet. Couldn't find a hole-saw the right size so may have a crack with a spade bit.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

longleaf said:


> I bought a genuine Nissan set from e-bay. Worked a treat and very easy to fit . The only nasty bit is plucking up the courage to drill large holes in the bumper , other than that there are only 3 wires to connect.


Just curious - - did you do the install with the bumper in place and "fish" the wires thru or did you take the bumper off ??

If you took it off, was it difficult to remove / replace ??

Thanks = Roger


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> Just curious - - did you do the install with the bumper in place and "fish" the wires thru or did you take the bumper off ??
> 
> If you took it off, was it difficult to remove / replace ??


The Nissan instructions are to take the bumper off. Might be possible without but it's very easy to take on and off. Just a few bolts and clips and takes 5 minutes. I think Jalal or someone put up a pic of the instructions.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

flynn said:


> I think Jalal or someone put up a pic of the instructions.


It was Valboo here...

Just have to remove the clips on the underside (and mudflaps?), then the various bolts, then slide it backwards out of the nylon clips on either side.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

I removed the bumper but if i was going to doing another set i would leave it on to drill the holes and then remove it to route the cables and fit the sensors , as the bumper is very flexiable when removed and not easy to hold on to.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd forgotten your username Longleaf/J.  

Thanks again for the instructions. Can't believe it was way back in August I bought those sensors. Must have a go at fitting them the next warm day we get.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

flynn said:


> I'd forgotten your username Longleaf/J.
> 
> Thanks again for the instructions. Can't believe it was way back in August I bought those sensors. Must have a go at fitting them the next warm day we get.


Don't feel bad - - I bought a set in Oct. 2005 and still haven't fitted them :wtf: 

Just as well as I got another X-T since then - - I'll be fitting them this Spring for sure :woowoo:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I also bought a set of the reverse sensors and I got mine from eBay (really cheap) at that time I had no idea how to install them so I took my exy to the local auto electrician place and watched him fit it. He didn't take the rear bumper off at all and just measured the spots for the 4 sensors to have them spread-out evenly across the entire bumper, drilled 4 holes in a suitable size, then just passed the wires through the already available wiring grommet (used for the towbar wiring) in the boot area of the exy and then spliced into existing wiring for reverse. The hardest part was running the wiring all the way to the front for the display module.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

If you can get the genuine Nissan item you don't have to run wires the full length of the car because you don't get a screen , only a buzzer that is fitted in the spare wheel well.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

longleaf said:


> If you can get the genuine Nissan item you don't have to run wires the full length of the car because you don't get a screen , only a buzzer that is fitted in the spare wheel well.


I find the ones with a small display screen a bit more effective as it gives you a true indication of the distance between you and the other car/object and also specifies which angle or area of the bumper is the part in danger (i.e. left, right or centre)


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> Don't feel bad - - I bought a set in Oct. 2005 and still haven't fitted them :wtf:


I feel much better.  
The car is six months old now so don't feel quite so much of a wuss about it now. 



aussietrail said:


> He didn't take the rear bumper off at all and just measured the spots for the 4 sensors to have them spread-out evenly across the entire bumper, drilled 4 holes in a suitable size,


Would be a bit wary of drilling level with the coke can things behind the bumper though. The spacing given in the Nissan instructions positions two sensors just a couple of inches to the side of them.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

PS

Did anyone paint the sensors and did it cause any problems? Did you thin the paint? I've got a bottle of touch-in but not a spray.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> PS
> 
> Did anyone paint the sensors and did it cause any problems? Did you thin the paint? I've got a bottle of touch-in but not a spray.


Luckily mine came colour coded to match my black exy


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Luckily mine came colour coded to match my black exy


I could respray the car and leave the sensors.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> I could respray the car and leave the sensors.


Now that IS an idea LOL Imagine getting chrome sensors. hahahaha


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

I had mine sprayed when i had some minor scuffs done but was warned that they may not work after.
As it turned out they were fine but please be aware that you may not be so lucky.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Might fit them unpainted and see how they look. If I paint them later and they stop working at least I'll know the reason. If I paint them before fitting and they don't work I'll be in deep doodoos.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine say they can be painted to suite car colour - so hoping no problems. 

Can anyone give guidance for cable routing and reversing wire to tap into - because I cant see a grommet or anything under the back of mine. Mind yu its too damn cold to spend much time looking


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

You have to remove the rear bumper a use a hole saw . It is located on the left hand side near to the ventilation panel once the bumper is removed . 

I used a 19mm hole saw and the grommet that came with the kit , but you could use ant size that you have a hole saw for as a 19mm hole is more than big enough


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for pm, Flynn
it looks like i have another job, when the weather gets better


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

flynn said:


> PS
> 
> Did anyone paint the sensors and did it cause any problems? Did you thin the paint? I've got a bottle of touch-in but not a spray.


You'd need to use a plastic primer like this:

Rust-Oleum Brands - Stopping Rust is Just the Start

Otherwise the paint will peel.

The sensors work on ultrasound - not affected by one or two layers of paint. If you want to play it safe, mask off the inner circular pad which covers the sensor itself. 

Alternatively you can test if a layer of paint will affect it by sticking a piece of paper or masking tape to the sensor, wiring it up temporarily and placing your hand in the sensor's path.

The spacing of the sensors is critical to their effectiveness. The ones that came with my XTY (dealer fitted) are a tad too far from the corners and there is a blind spot. The instructions that came with your kit is a must-read as specs vary greatly from kit to kit.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

LEONGSTER said:


> You'd need to use a plastic primer like this:


Thanks L. I think plan A will be to just fit them as they are and see how they look. 

The reason I've been slow to fit them is because I bought them off Ebay and not totally _100%_ sure they're ok. They're the ones Nissan supply and supposed to be new. Some of the paperwork was there but the promised instructions were missing and there was just a typed bit of paper that was rubbish. Luckily I got the proper instructions from longleaf. There's a blue wire that the instructions show needs to be cut after installation but on mine it's already cut and I wondered why though there's no other sign of being used. 

BTW Does anyone know why each sensor is numbered and has to go in a specific position, is each one different?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

flynn said:


> BTW Does anyone know why each sensor is numbered and has to go in a specific position, is each one different?


It shdnt make any difference except it is easier to fit them to the bumper in a known order - for example 1 is on lh corner - so yu can fit them into control box in sequence. It obviously matters more if yu have a display unit, rather than a beeper, as the display shows which position is closest to an obstacle.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> It shdnt make any difference except it is easier to fit them to the bumper in a known order - for example 1 is on lh corner - so yu can fit them into control box in sequence. It obviously matters more if yu have a display unit, rather than a beeper, as the display shows which position is closest to an obstacle.


Being applicable to a visual system sounds most likely explanation though Cobra who supply them only seem to do the buzzer sort. Funny, because the instructions specify that the one labelled 1 goes on the right etc. and must be plugged into socket 1. I guess someone down the line has included that in the instructions without knowing why and no one dared to take it out.  

I notice that each sensor has a number moulded onto it but the number tag doesn't always correspond. i.e. the sensor with a moulded number 3 on it has a white plastic tag that says 1. Sensor numbered 1 has tag number 4. Sensor 2, tag says 3. Sensor 2, tag says 2. 

I think it's a plot to confuse me.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

is it working? the plot that is...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Working like a charm.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all, first post and soon to be first X-trail! 

I've seen mention of the nissan branded parking sensors from ebay, but can't seem to find any...anyone have a link please?

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone please?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

why go for Nissan - there are plenty of other good makes out there.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Thought I'd read on the first page that the Nissan specifics were much easier to fit that's all.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ed, I bought some Nissan branded sensors from ebay but it was just one that someone had. Haven't got round to fitting them yet.


----------



## jesca (Feb 9, 2021)

In my opinion, Keyed Removable Bollards are easier to install alone and they're pretty sturdy as well!


----------

